# Experience needed for swap



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

I have an electronics background fixing vintage guitar amps (the kind with vacuum tubes) but have never worked on cars. I don't have any tools, but my friend has garage space that I could use for a couple weeks if I were to do the swap. How realistic is it that I could do it myself with the help of my friends, who are also car noobs. What tools are absolutely necessary? Thanks....btw, the engine would be an rb20det on a '90 240.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

considering that you dont know much about cars, and your friends are also noobs, id say any motor swap would be a bitch, let alone the RB swap since its not really a direct bolt in but very close. i wouldnt do it if i were you....i have a feeling you may screw it up...experience is needed, i think


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> considering that you dont know much about cars, and your friends are also noobs, id say any motor swap would be a bitch, let alone the RB swap since its not really a direct bolt in but very close. i wouldnt do it if i were you....i have a feeling you may screw it up...experience is needed, i think


nice :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you should do some more research maybe get someone to do a write up for you, buy some books and read them. u gotta prepare for wut u do. or else ur just gonna fuck something up and be without a car.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

and without an engine.....and you cant forget the fact that you will probably waste a ton of money on the engine because i believe you will screw it up bad...you can try it, but if you fuck up, i told you so


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> considering that you dont know much about cars, and your friends are also noobs, id say any motor swap would be a bitch, let alone the RB swap since its not really a direct bolt in but very close. i wouldnt do it if i were you....i have a feeling you may screw it up...experience is needed, i think


what makes you say the RB is any more difficult than the SR? the engine bolts in using the factory mounts, bolts up to the driveshaft, no custom modifications besides wiring, which is all the same as the SR.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um i was under the impression that th rb needed some fabrication....not an extensive amount but a little...and besides the fact the guy doesnt know anything about cars and neither do his friends, he said so himself...

i havent done a whole lot of RB research cause i dont have much interest in it, but i am almost positive i remember some thing about having some slight fabrication to do...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> um i was under the impression that th rb needed some fabrication....not an extensive amount but a little...and besides the fact the guy doesnt know anything about cars and neither do his friends, he said so himself...
> 
> i havent done a whole lot of RB research cause i dont have much interest in it, but i am almost positive i remember some thing about having some slight fabrication to do...


none for the RB20. the RB25 and RB26 require a new driveshaft. mount kits make things easier, especially for the RB26. you can actually use the stock driveshaft in an S14 with the RB25, altho it's a tight fit. without mounts you might have hood clearance problems, and with the RB26 you'll have a turbo manifold hitting the steering rack.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

didnt Night say that he swapped the RB20 or 25 for his first swap?Im sure this guy could handle it.Its bolt-unbolt.The harness may need wiring and he could do it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I thought the s13 engine crossmember doesnt clear the rb20 sump...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> I thought the s13 engine crossmember doesnt clear the rb20 sump...


i've never heard of anyone with that problem. and Night did the RB25 swap into an S13. i just talked to him the other night actually. he's got my clip waiting for me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

by the way, 2 friends of mine have RB20's on the way so i'll make sure they fit.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^what engine clip?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i believe night has a good amount of car knowledge. swapping motors is extremely tough if you have no knowledge of engines and cars. just because you read and research doesnt mean you can jumpp right into without someone to tell you what to do, unless youve got enough background info on motors themselves


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ^what engine clip?


wouldnt you like to know.....oh well, you'll get over it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i've never heard of anyone with that problem. and Night did the RB25 swap into an S13. i just talked to him the other night actually. he's got my clip waiting for me


 RB25 requires a custom or the RB20 crossmember but thats no problem


----------



## white_S13 (Jan 28, 2004)

heres a link to npms project 240SR- the swap is for an sr20det, but you can reference some of the necessary steps from the articles.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/installs/240sr/


----------

